# Desert Club Resort



## Art4th (Apr 13, 2012)

We just returned from a great week in Vegas. We came home with more money than we left with and had decent weather all week. We've been owners since the "old resort" days and have stayed at the new location every April for the past three years.

With the major construction completed the resort looks fantastic and we love staying there. Once the new Linq project is completed, the Vegas action will be right across the street...a positive thing in my opinion.

But...with the new ownership by Orange Lake, a couple of changes have occurred that had a (minor) negative effect on our experience. First, they have eliminated the mid-week housekeeping visit. Because of this we had to call for a towel exchange about four times during the week (there were four of us). We also needed additional bars of soap and they are now charging for it! I was very surprised and when I questioned it she said she would waive the charge. I never even asked how much it was. Also the complimentary pool slippers are no more.

There may be other changes that I didn't stumble upon, but these three things make it seem like O.L. is cheaping out on us. Heck...The Carriage House gives their owners daily maid service just like a hotel would (which I know is unusual in the timeshare world), but I don't think a mid-week visit to freshen things up is too much to expect.

We will keep going back, but I hope they don't continue cutting back on the niceties that we've all come to enjoy.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Art,  thanks for the update.  thats the second time I've heard someone mention the soap charge! and I agree that's a cheapo trick to pull on an owner. plus a mid-week tidy/towel exchange is expected. both good Items to be brought up at the upcoming annual meeting in June. Summer Bay use to leave a full replacement set of towels and extra soap under one of the bathroom vanities.  I've heard they've dropped the grocery store run in the am as well.   the cstore onsite wasn't that well stocked when we were there last Nov.     as it stands right now, I'm planning on being out there for the meeting in June.   Rt


----------



## jackio (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for reporting this.  - Jacki


----------



## Mimi (Apr 18, 2012)

We are at the Las Vegas Desert Club until Friday, 4/20 (enjoying our second week) in 12-106.  The pool in our section is currently closed while they make handicapped access requirements. We tried to find the Customer Care office yesterday in order to pay our annual MF's and book our use next year, but we learned it is no longer onsite! We spoke to staff from HI at the newly remodeled preview center, and were told that, as week's owners, unless we upgrade to Holiday Inn Club Vacations (points), we could only reserve our weeks through RCI and we would have to pay a trading fee.  Since we recently let our RCI membership lapse, we were led to believe we were out of luck! (We own three 2br units, Summer Bay resales from eBay, prior to the deal into Desert Club!) After pressing further, we were told that we could speak to a rep from the HOA at the front desk.  Bernie was quite helpful.  She shared that there was no longer a website for us, but we could pay our MF's and book our stay next year by calling Owner Support Services at 1-877-642-5060. Since we live in Florida, we could also drive to Orange Lake Capital Management, 8505 Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy, Kissimmee, Fl 34747-8201 (800) 298-3706. Holiday Inn is spending big bucks in remodeling the remaining units (we looked at a refurbished 2br, that was even nicer than the last upgrade) and there are many improvements throughout the resort, including a store and restaurant.  As long as we can continue to book our stay and pay our MF's with the management company, we will be able to use our ownership or trade with Trading Places, which we have done in the past! We were led to believe that Orange Lake and Holiday Inn were one in the same, and that Holiday Inn bought everything. Thankfully, Bernie gave us the information we were looking for: that Orange Lake was the Management Company for week owners, and the owners continue to own the resort!


----------



## Mimi (Apr 21, 2012)

We are home now. Just wanted to add that the pool and jacuzzi were reopened behind Building 12 on Thursday, 4/19, so all the handicapped accessable repairs were completed promptly. Things seem to be getting done alot quicker with the new management company. We didn't actually miss the mid-week cleaning, and would prefer ways to cut costs to keep our MF's stable. (Our timeshare at Maui Schooner did the same thing) Since we stayed in the same unit for 2 weeks, I wanted to share that the Friday cleaning on 4/13 was exceptional. Our rooms were immaculate and there was a clean, fresh oder when we entered the unit and in the bathrooms. We called housekeeping for more trashbags, and they were delivered promptly. I was impresed with the service. I also enjoyed a drink at the main pool bar and the food we ate from the pool restaurant was delicious and reasonably priced! Last, but not least, the staff at the front desk (and preview center) were very friendly and helpful. Many of them shared that they were "new", but each one went out of their way to get us appropriate answers to our many questions. Even though Orange Lake/ Holiday Inn hired new people,  there are still some staff remaining from the Summer Bay days. And, of course, the HI reps are pushing their points-based Vacation Club!


----------



## Art4th (Apr 30, 2012)

Mimi said:


> We are at the Las Vegas Desert Club until Friday, 4/20 (enjoying our second week) in 12-106.



Sheesh...we were right above you in 12-206 from 4/6 to 4/13!



> We spoke to staff from HI at the newly remodeled preview center, and were told that, as week's owners, unless we upgrade to Holiday Inn Club Vacations (points), we could only reserve our weeks through RCI and we would have to pay a trading fee.



We were told something similar when Bluegreen took over Atlantic Palace in Atlantic City. It's just a scare tactic in an attempt to sell you their vacation club. As far as I know, they can't mess with our weeks.


----------



## roadtriper (May 11, 2012)

*2012 HOA Meeting*

I'll be going out to the HOA meeting in June, any other tuggers going to be there?  any questions I can ask of the board?  any other info I can gather?? RT


----------

